# Vehicle import with relative's permit



## Mikey B (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi All, hope someone can help?

My wife and I are coming to the Cape on a Relative's Permit, and then apply for permanent residence once in the country. I have a son (s.a. citizen, married with children) and sister (s.a. citizen) living in the country.

Can I import my car without having to pay import duties and VAT similar to a Permanent Residence Permit. I have had the car 4 yrs and understand I have to keep it for a further 2 yrs in s.a.

The car is a 1.6 Vauxhall (Opel) Astra 2010 with only 18,000 miles (30,000 kms) on the clock and is worth while bringing along with household effects in a 40' container.

Any advice would be useful please.

Regards, Mike


----------

